# التلوث البيئي



## maswod11 (6 أبريل 2010)

أصبحت مشكلة تلوث البيئة خطرا يهدد الجنس البشرى بالزوال بل يهدد حياة كل الكائنات الحية والنباتات 
ولقد برزت هذة المشكلة نتيجة للتقدم الصناعى والزيادةالسكانية على مر السنين والتلوث البيئى فى معناه الواسع يشمل التلوث الحيوى للبيئة ويؤدى الى تلوث البيئة بالكائنات الحيه مثل الميكروبات البكترية والفيروسات والفطريات؛ كما إنه يشمل التلوث الكيميائى للبيئة ويؤدى الى تلوث البيئة بالمبيدات الكيميائية والغازات ومخلفات المصانع . كما ان العديد من الكيماويات لها نشاط أشعاعى وهذا يؤدى الى التلوث الأشعاعى للبيئة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/257834541/4665e0ef/_online.html


----------



## seed255 (6 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع متميز جدا*

موضوع متميز ويستحق الاشاده :56::56: مشكور على هذه المشاركة​


----------



## maswod11 (6 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددداً:7::7::7:


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أبريل 2010)

عرض مميز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أسماء محمد أحمد (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوانى الاعزاء أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
أود المساعدة فى الحصول على كتابات فى موضوع المخاطر البيئية للمصانع الاسمنت والمحاجر وكذلك الامراض الناتجة عنها ، وأود اعلامكم بانى فى مرحلة عملى للماجستير بعنوان " نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وتطبيقاتها فى دراسة أمراض المهن الصناعية فى محافظة المنيا .
ارجو الرد السريع 
ولكم منى وافر الشكر والاحترام والتقدير


----------



## أسماء محمد أحمد (7 أبريل 2010)

الاستاذ المهندس / غسان خليل
ارجو افادتى ببعض المراجع التى تساعدنى على اتمام رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بى وهى بعنوان " نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وتطبيقاتها فى دراسة امراض المهن الصناعية فى محافظة المنيا "
والمهن الصناعية هنا هى " صناعة الاسمنت - والمحاجر - قصب السكر "


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## medhat56 (17 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

